# 125 gallon Pygo tank pics



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

So Im finally beating the blue/green algae, ya i know its actually bacteria. I removed the large stump and put in smaller pieces. Working on replanting too.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

that's nice. they look pretty big!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice big pygos!
Makes me really miss mine. How do they interact in the 125g? Is there much chasing and biting?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

For the most part they are all pretty relaxed. They ewre chasn each other a bit when I was taking pics thats why some are blurry. They do the territorail nip at the sides of each other thing and tiffs break out. IVe only seeen the two larger reds duke it out only once. One ended up with a nasty cut on his side but healed in a couple days. There are seven totaly 3 Terns and 4 reds. As far as size Im guess 8-9" for the bigger ones. The largest is a tern and hes gettign big. Already passed my largest 2 1/2 year old red.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice pygo's. really nice and thick
their gold freckles show up nicely


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

wow those terns are really thick and pretty! tank looks good too!


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice man!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Impressive. The tank and the fish, something like this is what I want to set-up this summer.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Intense man!!!! Really nice!!!!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I love your big terns !!!
Great piranha tank !!!!!!!!


----------

